# nice little design



## devonwoody (30 Oct 2015)

watching a tv antiques auction yesterday a nice little collapsible table and book stand came up.

Nice project for those small offcuts and interesting piece to make and could be made larger.

Those end pieces also fall into back of table top so would make a larger collapsible table to put away as well.

Hope to put it on the burner for next year using some of my scrap pieces and hinges up.

(these days I am running down my timber stock bearing in mind health and age)


----------

